# php ldap_sasl_bind support?



## mamalos (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how to install ldap_sasl_bind support for php using ports? I found no port with a relevant name, thus I had to tamper with lang/php5's Makefile so as to include the --with-ldap-sasl option that http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.ldap-sasl-bind.php suggests. *make config* gave me no relevant option either.

Thank you all for your time in advance.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

I spoke with the port maintainer and he told to just define WANT_OPENLDAP_SASL=1. This was true, the option was not in the port's Makefile, but in the port's Makefile.ext.


----------

